# Detailing USAT 25 ton Crane?



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I just picked up a nice deal on the USAT 25 ton crane car. It is the gray rio grand one. Not a bad car, but very plain looking. Seems to beg for detailing and weathering, etc. Has anyone done this to this car and has ideas/suggestions? Or has installed a smoke unit in the cab?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Jerry, 
I had the same thoughts as you do, some years ago. I found plans for the "guts" of an AH&D machine in a back issue of the "Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette" and found all sorts of junk gears, etc. to come "pretty close." I finished it of with a scratch clamshell bucket, and repainted it grimy black. It comes out pretty nice, and if you don't get a rivet-counter looking at that interior anything "close" will do. Have fun! 
George


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

George:

Thanks for the ideas. I should also look for vintage photos, etc on various sites seeking crane pictures.

Do you have a photo of what you did to the crane? I would appreciate seeing it!

Regards

Jerry


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Jerry, 
I will get the model off the top shelf in a day or so. However, my problem is that I have no idea how to place photos into the topics. Perhaps I can e-mail you directly? 
George


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry 
I have one all black and weathered 

Details added the main beam of the truck made into fishbelly ie deeper in the middle as it looked to thin to support a crane with added rivets, 
Corrugated roof, 
Jib support trestle 
Remove ratchet so swings easily 

Looks good to most people 

Dave


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi George- I sent you an eamail using the forum ,hope you got it. Thanks for the offer of pictures.

Dave- Thanks for the ideas. Might you have pictures you could post?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

A good friend of mine bashed this crane for me. He has redone the boom on at least 5 cranes that I know of. Hope this will give you some ideas!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to remote control a crane. 

But right now I have tooooooooo many irons in the fire. 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Michael:

Thanks for the picture of your crane. It looks great, and will help as I plan the mods on my crane.

Regards

Jerry


----------

